# Problems after upgrade



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Neither of my two laptops now remain logged in to TT-F (all other sites I'm logged into are ok) and the only thing that has changed is the forum upgrade. And yes, I do click the auto login/retain password option. :?

Any ideas?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

My PCs at work will no longer stay logged on nw that the upgrade has been carried out :? 
Every thing is ok with my home PC


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Mine did the same last week, but seem to be okay today?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Both my work and home pc's are fine with this. Did have to re-login last week on both the day of the update, but fine since then.

Nick


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

all working fine across several PCs / Macs in varying locations.

J


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Mine wont log out and forces me to post inane, pointless posts continually even when Im personally not even interested in the discussion in progress.

Any ideas? Whats that? Get a life? Suggestion noted.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

All the PCs I use to access the forum had me logged out after the upgrade, on each PC I just logged back in and ticked the 'keep me logged in' box and they're all now fine.

This is normally a cookie issue. See if you can find the TT Forum cookie on your PC (eg. cookie:[email protected]) in your temp internet files, delete it and try again. That fixes the issue (normally).


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

scott28tt said:


> All the PCs I use to access the forum had me logged out after the upgrade, on each PC I just logged back in and ticked the 'keep me logged in' box and they're all now fine.
> 
> This is normally a cookie issue. See if you can find the TT Forum cookie on your PC (eg. cookie:[email protected]) in your temp internet files, delete it and try again. That fixes the issue (normally).


Tried that already :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I'm having the same problem, and I've tried all the obvious too: delete all cookies and temp files, re-log in with the automatic re-login box ticked. Does it on both work and home PCs now :?


----------

